# Instructional Horse Videos - New Videos Added Regularly



## jazzyrider

Until we get space with another section we will be adding all videos to this sticky. All of them will be listed with their title so whatever you are looking for is easy to find. 

I have one to add first off. You have seen it before but, its the beginning of a huge collection 

Keep checking back for additions to the collection. We will do our best to cover as much as we can. If anyone has any ideas on things they would like to see explained in video form please pm me or one of the other mods and we will add it to the list 

*GROUNDWORK*

*Lunging Using a Training System*

*Watch Out For Level 1, 3 & 4*
Level 2 Pessoa Lunge Training - By jazzyrider




 
*HORSE CARE*

Extreme Basic Horse Grooming - By jazzyrider




 
Picking Out A Horses Feet - By jazzyrider




 
How to Wrap a Tail - by appylover31803




 
*NEW!!!*
*TACK*

*NEW! How To Put On A Halter - Western & English*




 

*Safety Knot*




 
*Making a catch rope*


----------



## tiffanyp1980

awesome, considering the videos avaible from expert village. what trash. this will be great!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

thats a awesome idea!


----------



## SonnyWimps

great videos!! Really helpful!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I think this is a really good idea having all these vids!


----------



## PoptartShop

Very good idea!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

*tying a safety knot*

This is a good knot to tie your horse up with. It can be done with an 8-10' rope too. 
Sure beats having your trailer tie torn off your trailer or your hitching rail pulled over by a spooked horse. 

*Please see above in the first set of videos.*


----------



## appylover31803

Awesome video Maureen! I SO want to try that!


----------



## PoptartShop

Niiice video!!  I will deff. try that sometime, that's perfect!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

this will definitly come in handy ! 
great know vida ! I knew one that also was a quick relese, but have totally forgotten !


----------



## jazzyrider

vida - wheres that video gone?  i didnt get to see it


----------



## Vidaloco

I have added a new instructional video on a catch rope up in the starting lineup


----------



## smrobs

Wow, I missed this whole thread the first time it came around. Good videos.


----------



## Vidaloco

I occasionally get ambitious and make a video. I don't think anyone else has added one in awhile. I love that catch rope, I think its also called a cowboy halter ? :?
If you have one to add feel free


----------



## jazzyrider

looks like it might be time to get back into doing some vids  has been a while

i wanna know who the two people were that said the vids suck lol nasty pants


----------



## smrobs

I made one for tying the fiador knot for the throatlatch rope on a bosal hackamore. Never could find one when I was trying to learn so I'm trying to save anyone else from spending hours searching like I did. Fortunately, my Dad taught me how to tie one.


----------



## jazzyrider

ill have to watch that when i get a chance. looks easier than the way i do a fiador


----------



## Gidji

Came up with an idea for one. Rising to the correct diagonal and changing diagonals. Heck even a whole series on trotting correctly. Because I had so much trouble learning this, and I really think it wouldn't be hard for you experts to beat ExpertVillage's videos


----------



## jazzyrider

i will add that one to the list  awesome idea


----------



## Fifty

I started a Youtube account like this  Before I even knew about your videos ^.^ would you like to submit some videos? I will soon start uploading videos every Wednesday of basically my life with horses, and at anytime I will upload informational equine videos by other users(Of course all credit given to that user). Http://www.youtube.com/PerpetualEquines


----------



## lilly2285

*HI*

Hello dear all,

This is Lilly Michelle and i am new to this forum. Nice video, Thank you for sharing. This is very useful for me.I am interested in horse riding. It is really wonderful. Thank you.


_______________________________________________________

Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  seo pecialist


----------



## Phantomstallion

It would be better if the first videos were spoken rather than written. That makes them a bit worse.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

How come this is a sticky? Obviously new videos are not added regularly since this thread was started in 2008 and there are what? 8 videos? You'd there would be a lot more. They should unsticky this...


----------

